# sign off jobseekers when leaving



## kwhouse (3 Apr 2009)

Hi,
Tried searching but didnt find a similar question on here.
I was in full time employment for 6 years until march of this year. I signed on and am receiving jobseekers allowance. I am thinking of going abroad to try finding a job. 

If I sign off and return to ireland within , say, 8 months will I be entitled to sign back on again (bearing in mind i have 6 yrs of contributions paid up to march 09)

thanks in advance.
K.


----------



## Natrium (3 Apr 2009)

Hi,
 If you are in reciept of Job seekers Benefit for more than four weeks, and wish to go to another EU Country in search of employment, you can have your allowance transferred to that country,
I'm sure Jobseekers Allowance, would be the same, but you would need to talk it through with your local office, as soon as possible.
Hope this helps


----------



## gipimann (3 Apr 2009)

Jobseeker's Allowance is not transferrable to another country as it is a means-tested payment.   You can transfer Jobseeker's Benefit as Natrium said.  Ask at your local SW office.


----------



## nomorejob (3 Apr 2009)

OP does not want to transfer benefits. He is inquiring about sign-off before leaving the country, and signing-on on return.


----------



## Welfarite (6 Apr 2009)

kwhouse said:


> Hi,
> Tried searching but didnt find a similar question on here.
> I was in full time employment for 6 years until march of this year. I signed on and am receiving jobseekers allowance. I am thinking of going abroad to try finding a job.
> 
> ...


----------



## Welfarite (6 Apr 2009)

kwhouse said:


> I was in full time employment for 6 years until march of this year. I signed on and am receiving jobseekers allowance.
> If I sign off and return to ireland within , say, 8 months will I be entitled to sign back on again (bearing in mind i have 6 yrs of contributions paid up to march 09)


 
If you have 6 years PRSI you are in reciept of JB not JA. If you leave for 8 months, you will be treated as a new claimant on return. Bear in mind that, if your next claim is in 2010, it will be based on your 2008 record of PRSI, not 2007 as your current claim is. 

Also remember, the 'gap' in your record when abroad (unless you are working in another EU state) will adversely affect future entitelements to benfits and possibly pensions.


----------

